# Our chat room now supports mobile devices!!!



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Dear All,

We are pleased to announce that the fertility friends live chat room now supports mobile devices.

Members can use their  iPhones, iPod Touches, iPads, and Android (Google Phones / tablets) devices to connect to the chat room in real-time directly from the devices built-in web browser. 

As a bonus Mobile users don't need to download or install any software to connect to the chat room either.

We would suggest using these over WIFI , and not 3G - unless you have a good data contract with your mobile provider!

All the best.

The Fertility Friends Team.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## littlerachywantsababy (Aug 28, 2010)

Wish it would let you tap on a name to chat/reply rather than having to type name. Any chance? Xx


----------



## littlerachywantsababy (Aug 28, 2010)

Ps it would also be fab to be able to move rooms xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

hello   

thanks for your comments 

Bossman is aware of the issues   which relate to the software used to run the Chatroom (I think)  

if there is a way to fix the issues, he will be on the case


----------



## littlerachywantsababy (Aug 28, 2010)

Help.... When trying to access chat I now get "The mobile edition module is not available with this account"

Any ideas? It's worked fine since mobile chat went live


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hmmm.. sorry about that - it should be fixed now.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Very high tech! Thank you. 

Kay xxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 
  Here's a question ,  when I try to post on my ipad , it lets  me type in the title, but thats  all. I cant  get  a curser to come up in the text  box. Any ideas  why?
thanks  sue


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Is this in the chat room or on the forum? if on the forum then turn off wysiwyg mode in your profile.


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

is there any thing in the making for an app. would love a FF app on my iphone and ipad


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes there is - but lots of other things too, so I cannot offer a time frame yet.


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi just wondered why the chat room cant be used on apple mac? Any ideas?

Cheers
Sarah


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

You probably need to upgrade your Java to release 7 update 11.

Recently Apple, Google and Mozilla blocked Java if it was out of date.

Tony

ps. I use a mac


----------

